# anyone ever deal with MTM Wood



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm looking to start making end grain cutting boards and MTM Wood in (apparently) Russia makes some fabulous cutting boards. I cant, however, tell if its possible to buy plans on his website or just finished items. the price of one item was 16,000 rubles, which is just under $270US, so i'm thinking thats for the finished cutting board and not the plans. has anyone here dealt with him? am i right thatg plans aren't available through his site?


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

you are right- the prices you see are for finished product, which some of them cutting boards are mind blowing.
ive studied some of the videos of his on YT. i got to thinking, seeing his layout table with the measurements and watching the process- it might be possible to figure out how to do it.
think thats stopped me is a drum sander. those parts have to be quite exact in dimensions.


----------



## rebelson (Jun 11, 2012)

He does sell the plans on his website as well as DVD's of his cutting board projects. Mind you he does take a little while to ship anything you buy to you but the downloadable plans are straight PDF files that you receive a link to download.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

> He does sell the plans on his website as well as DVD s of his cutting board projects. Mind you he does take a little while to ship anything you buy to you but the downloadable plans are straight PDF files that you receive a link to download.
> 
> - rebelson


that's encouraging. any tips on how to order the plans? all i see are ordering options that order finished products. thanks.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

On his site (https://mtmwood.com/en) there's a link near the top of the page on the right for "PLANS" with a pulldown menu. He offers a few free plans and others that you an buy in a PDF format.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

thanks for the link. its very helpful. has anyone used any of his plans? are they sufficiently detailed to provide an opportunity to produce something like his results?


----------



## paulnwa (May 22, 2011)

Yes, I purchased the Butterfly Cutting Board plan some time ago and altered the pattern and used it on a serving tray.
(http://lumberjocks.com/projects/107751) The plans were well done.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Paul. That's a really beautiful tray. Now I can see that your skills extend beyond modifying a beautifully tricked out 4511 to excellent woodworking.

How thick was the single block that was ultimately resawn for book-matching?


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

He actually has an app in the iTunes App Store with his plans. Not sure if it's on android too but I have it on my iPad. It's done pretty well too.


----------



## sanman713 (Sep 14, 2018)

Thank you all for the info. I'm just starting out myself and have been amazed at the quality of the projects you guys do. Ive seen a free program from cbdesigner on here and tried to download it but cannot get it to open. Im wondering if it's because I have a Mac. Does anyone have any insight into this? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks guys. Mike R.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Mike - I had the same question about cutting board design software for Mac. This thread (http://lumberjocks.com/topics/63380) might have some info for you.

I also agree with your comments about MTM's board designs and craftsmanship. Love his videos too.

Good luck.


----------

